# Most Hated UFC Fighters



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Who do you love to hate in the UFC and why?


For me it has to be Chael Sonnen and Dan Hardy on the top of the list because every time I hear them talk they are trying to convince the fans and themselves that they are the best.

These guys either have no ability to self-assess themselves and thus have a distorted view of what reality is or they are just trying to make money by flapping their lips.

Either way these two get under my skin and I'm always hoping they get canned by the UFC so I no longer have to hear them talk.

Also just kind of a side thought: I'm growing tired of GSP's predictable and neutral answers in interviews. The last thing he said in an interview that was mildly entertaining was when he sternly said he was going to beat Koscheck and be done with him. You don't have to talk shit like Sonnen and Hardy, but at least bring some entertaining words for the media. Am I wrong? (I'm a huge GSP fan btw)

Discuss...


----------



## Chewy (Oct 12, 2009)

Jon Jones. What more is there to say.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Brock Lesnar for so many reasons... I don't even think I could type all of them.


----------



## xxxjeremyxxxx (Mar 22, 2011)

brock and Vitor Belfort religeous shit gets on my ******* nerves bad


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Chael Sonnen people just hate him naturally. Then you have guys like silva,jones,lesnar,fedor, etc which people find something to hate about them. I am a huge silva, lesnar since he lost i like him now. My hate is towards jon jones, he is a great fighter but something about him got to me.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

- Evans -> so full of himself, specially lately, I prefered him when he was hungry, now he acts like a spoiled kid who, for the first time, didn't get his candy

- Hughes -> there's something about him that make me hate him a lot, but on the occasion, he's a class act

that's about it, it's really hard for me to really dislike someone.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Nate Marquart is my twat of the moment.

It used to be Koscheck, but after the GSP fight I felt it would be juvenile of me to not cut him some slack.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

hadoq said:


> - Evans -> so full of himself, specially lately, I prefered him when he was hungry, now he acts like a spoiled kid who, for the first time, didn't get his candy
> 
> - Hughes -> there's something about him that make me hate him a lot, but on the occasion, he's a class act
> 
> that's about it, it's really hard for me to really dislike someone.


what u mean, evans had his candy, jon jones stoled it. Now he aint no punk he gonna get his candy. They don't call him suga for nothing.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Matt Hughes. He is blatantly rude, arrogant and speaks of God and religeon like he is some kind of Saint, the hypocrisy and smug smile really agitates me!

Used to be Chael Sonnen, but he kind of grew on me over the time and I loved seeing him manhandle Marquadt like that (even though he was juicing which I despise in such a combative sport).


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Nik Lentz: professional hugger


----------



## Semtex (Feb 1, 2011)

hmmmm bisping


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

Koscheck is deff number 1

Brock lesnar or sonnen is in a close second


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Brock Lesnar - Because of his WWE background.

Chael Sonnen - Trolling/Cheating/Laundering personally I'm a big fan

Michael Bisping - For just about everything he's ever done.

Jon Jones - For his religion/supposed arrogance(I'm a Christian myself so I think it's stupid to hate him for his beliefs. Then he actually finished Shogun, so he had a reason to be confident.)

Anderson Silva - For thinking he's at the YMCA and not the Octagon

BJ Penn - For "quitting" on the stool after his infamous "To the death" line

Georges St. Pierre - For his "boring" fighting style.

Josh Koscheck - He should be hated for his God awful hair cut, but he's hated for his shit talking.

Matt Hughes - For passing out Bibles on TUF/hating every Welterweight on earth.

Leonard Garcia - For winning every split decision he's ever gone to except the Hominick fight.

Rashad Evans - For going all Jon Fitch on B.A Baracus after his promises to knock Rampage the **** out/kissing his hand and grabbing his dick against Forrest/For brutally KO'ing Liddell.

Anybody who trains under Greg Jackson.

And of course Jon Fitch - For deciding to be an MMA fighter, even though he's one of my all time favorites, the amount of hate he gets is a joke.


----------



## c-dub (Nov 18, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Brock Lesnar - Because of his WWE background.
> 
> Chael Sonnen - Trolling/Cheating/Laundering personally I'm a big fan
> 
> ...


DAMN and I thought that I was a hater lol sir you take the cake today lol. I didn't know that much hate could be contained in ONE body! lol


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

lol, I actually like everyone on that list but Rashad, Bisping Garcia, Hughes, and Koscheck.


----------



## c-dub (Nov 18, 2010)

*hate ...hmm*

I hate Allastair Overeem, he gets soo much props for doing nothing worth mentioning and being a precieved badass when all he fights is cans. Plus his face looks squishy and makes me want to shoot him. (IMO)

Pretty much any fighter that came from "Pride". Yeah I know that 99% of them were good THEN, but most of them suck now and yet the nuthuggers remain.

GSP for being boring.

Frankie Edgar for not staying the F down in round 1.

Diego Sanchez for being from my home state and not kicking more ass and shaving his head like a freak.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Dont think I hate anyone but...

I dislike JBJ and Chieck Kongo for fighting dirty.

I dislike Kosheck for faking injuries and being a twat.

I dislike Matt Hughes for being a twat.

I dislike Nick Lenz and maybie a few others like Volkmann for boring fight styles.

I love most everyone else :thumb02:


MMA community needs more love and less hate. :smoke01:


----------



## Mattador (Mar 25, 2011)

Brock Lesnar, no doubt.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Inkdot said:


> *Dont think I hate anyone but...*
> 
> I dislike JBJ and Chieck Kongo for fighting dirty.
> 
> ...


This. Also a Swede using the word twat is awesome. Say 'jog on'! 

I don't hate any fighters either. I'm not fond of Kos. Or Matt Hughes. Or even Sonnen. But I have to much respect for their ability to downright hate them. 

I don't even know them!


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

I'll go along the kiss arse route cos its true to me.

I don't hate any fighter or dislike them even,I respect anyone with the balls and skills to fight at this level.

Plus I am aware that without knowing someone on a personal level any judgements you make of them are likely to be way off the mark because all you are seeing is what they present to you in the hype of mma marketing and reporting.

It's kinda like hating WWF characters, I don't personally buy into it although obviously for one reason or another in most fights I will have fighters I prefer and want to win.

This is more based on people who's personalities I find engaging (Rampage and Forest for example) or more so their style of fighting is exciting to watch (Chuck in the day, Rampage, Shogun, Anderson etc etc.

Love to hate hate to love, personalities in mma are a big part of what makes the sport so great to watch you need your jokers, your hate figures, your respectable hero figures in equal measures for a fun mix of personalities and styles.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

I love Bisping because infuriates you all:thumb02:.

I dislike 

Lesnar - Primarily because he was 1-1 an got given a title shot , then everyone was riding his nut sack after beating Couture who is 50lbs lighter , then everyone claims he is unbeatable after Carwin because he has an amazing chin......but to me the fight showed he had awful reactions to strikes. This comment really pissed me off 



> "He's the greatest champion ever, of all-time, in his own little world," he said. "Good for him.


Who the hell is Lesnar to say this about Fedor who is 10 years deep in MMA and this was said before Carwin and his biggest win was MIR who he went 1-1 with............


Anderson Silva - His attitude in numerous bouts , i think we all know what im talking about

Shogun - The guy has looked shabby in the UFC with a record of 3-3 and 2 of those wins were COLEMAN AND LIDDELL. I cant stand guys who also have no cardio.


----------



## ArcherCC (Dec 12, 2010)

Lets see.

Chael - For being a cheating, lying peice of shit waste of air.

JBJ - For being an arogent, cheating, self important little child

Kos - For being a grade AA shit bag.

Cain - For wearing a gang tat / racial tat when any white man would get flayed alive for a white pride tat.

Congo - for being a nut shotting dirt bag.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I dont think i hate anyone to be honest.. I dislike a few, but not to the extent of hating them..

Brock Lesnar, Marcus Davis, James McSweeney, Dennis Siver spring to mind..


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

ArcherCC said:


> Lets see.
> 
> Chael - For being a cheating, lying peice of shit waste of air.
> 
> ...


I like Cain's fighting style but i have to agree the tattoo is the same as white pride except like you say the white guy would be crucified for having it while Cain gets a free pass.

Suppose its because Racism seems to only work one way.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

hixxy said:


> I dont think i hate anyone to be honest.. I dislike a few, but not to the extent of hating them..
> 
> Brock Lesnar, Marcus Davis, James McSweeney, Dennis Siver spring to mind..


I forgot about McSweeney. Hes one of those very rare dudes who doesn't have a single fan anywhere in the universe... outside of his moms house... although shes probably dead... from the shame.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Well there is Jon Jones with his fake personality which i really disklike. I just think he isnt honest at all.

The Diaz Brother are the kind of people noone needs, i hate them and allways hope they get destroyed in their fights.

Cheick Kongo is sucha dirty fighter who needs a beating badly. Glad he is fighting Barry and will get what he deserves.

There are a couple more which i forgot right now, but these four are on top of my list.


Edit: McSweeny is an absolute asshole, he could even get rank one close to Diaz brothers.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

I forgot aboot the Diaz brothers! Yeah, them. I hate them. I don't respect their ability either. Lanky bastards.


----------



## c-dub (Nov 18, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> I forgot about McSweeney. Hes one of those very rare dudes who doesn't have a single fan anywhere in the universe... outside of his moms house... *although shes probably dead... from the shame*.



raise01: that shit was savage! hahahaa


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Chael Sonnen....this fool needs to be thrown in Pelican Bay prison and have the key thrown in the Pacific


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

ArcherCC said:


> Cain - For wearing a gang tat / racial tat when any white man would get flayed alive for a white pride tat.


:laugh: @ "gang tat"

what in the hell??

to be fair...heres Melvin Costa 




















[email protected] the belly tattoo


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

From a general consensus I'd say...

Michael Bisping
Rashad Evans
Tito Ortiz
Josh Koscheck
Nate Diaz

All seem to be the least popular among fans and the MMA community as well.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Nick Lent - professional snuggie
Matt Hughes - dick
Tito Ortiz - do I need to go on?
Brock Lesnar - seriously irks me
Anderson Silva - I appreciate his skills but his attitude kinda bugs me.
Jon Fitch - technical masterpiece but like a sleeping tablet.
Lyoto Machida - think he comes across as arrogant and, whilst his fans are cool, his fanbois really bug me.

In a hurry but that's it off the top of my head.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

Bitchbing. I mean bisping


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Tyson Fury said:


> This. Also a Swede using the word twat is awesome. Say 'jog on'!
> 
> I don't hate any fighters either. I'm not fond of Kos. Or Matt Hughes. Or even Sonnen. But I have to much respect for their ability to downright hate them.
> 
> I don't even know them!


I swear weed and older age made me like this. I used to be much more of a hater before.

What does 'jog on' mean?


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Inkdot said:


> I swear weed and older age made me like this. I used to be much more of a hater before.
> 
> What does 'jog on' mean?


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Jog on


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Koscheck
Marquardt
Machida

My Top 3.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Just something I noticed, but why do so many British posters on this site hate Nate Marquardt? Was it because of the Bisping comments?


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> Koscheck
> Marquardt
> Machida
> 
> My Top 3.


I wonder what in hell would make you hate Machida?


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Marquardt's just a dick. He's so fake. Makes out like he's a humble, no trashtalk, lovely guy but he clearly isn't. The random shit talking on Dan Hardy was irritating, especially when his comments didn't even make any sense. If he'd read what Dan said about the way Wrestling is used in MMA I'm sure he'd have kept his mouth shut, Dan made a lot of sense. Then there was him thinking he won the Okami fight, when he was quite obviously losing. He's not as good as he thinks he is, has made some stupid comments and I would love to see Chael Sonnen put a beating on him 1 more time. Pretty sure there was something else which is alluding me ATM, but yeah, Marquardt's a bit of a twat.



AmdM said:


> I wonder what in hell would make you hate Machida?


Some of his fans, I don't believe he's as humble as his fans claim, his comments after the Shogun fights annoyed me, his Dad is beyond irritating, don't like watching him fight and just find him generally boring. I respect his ability, and hate is a little too strong a word (I don't genuinely hate anyone) but I definitely don't like Lyoto Machida, and that won't be changing any time soon.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

McSweeny - The guy is a genuine bully, a real nasty piece of shit. He's the kind of person I'm glad I don't know in real life.

Kos. Another bully.

Jorge Rivera - for going well over the top in the build up to the Bisping fight but still managed to come out the fight with the sympathy of the MMA community. Illegal knee or not, I'm glad Bisping sent him back to his gatekeeping job.

Speaking of Bisping I'm really surprise he's not on more peoples list. Hell, he only needs to fart in the wrong direction and theres 100 post thread made about it.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Lesnar
Machida
Bisbing
Sheilds
Koscheck

That would be the top 5 fighters I hate in the UFC.

And I would add:
Diaz
Ortiz

For an less than honorable mention!


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Most hated: Rashad Evans

He stopped training at Jacksons in 2009 and pretended he was best buddies with JBJ.

Then, pretended JBJ was "backstabbing him" for not adhering to a pact that never really existed.

I hope JBJ gives him the beating he deserves for being such a low life, manipulative, drama queen.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Chael Sonnen! What more can I say that hasn't already been said about this guy!

But the one person I hate more then Chael Sonnen is Thiago Silva! This guy is nothing but a disrespectful douche!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Hughes
Lesnar
Bisping


----------



## Suarez-PSL (Mar 16, 2011)

Tito Ortiz for bieng such a backout artist.
Frank Trigg because every single word that comes out of his mouth proves his an idiot.
Chris Leben self explanatory.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> Marquardt's just a dick. He's so fake. Makes out like he's a humble, no trashtalk, lovely guy but he clearly isn't. The random shit talking on Dan Hardy was irritating, especially when his comments didn't even make any sense. If he'd read what Dan said about the way Wrestling is used in MMA I'm sure he'd have kept his mouth shut, Dan made a lot of sense. Then there was him thinking he won the Okami fight, when he was quite obviously losing. He's not as good as he thinks he is, has made some stupid comments and I would love to see Chael Sonnen put a beating on him 1 more time. Pretty sure there was something else which is alluding me ATM, but yeah, Marquardt's a bit of a twat.
> 
> 
> 
> Some of his fans, I don't believe he's as humble as his fans claim, his comments after the Shogun fights annoyed me, his Dad is beyond irritating, don't like watching him fight and just find him generally boring. I respect his ability, and hate is a little too strong a word (I don't genuinely hate anyone) but I definitely don't like Lyoto Machida, and that won't be changing any time soon.


I can really see two sides to Marquardt's comments on Hardy. To my recollection, Hardy said "there's too much wrestling in the UFC" and Marquardt said "Stop bitching about it and just work on it." What Marquardt said was true, but the thing is- Hardy is and has been working on it religiously. I can see how Hardy irks some people. He's got an ego the size of the sun, and fancies himself a contender when he really never should have gotten that title shot. He's maybe a top 20 WW at best, and by far one of the most overrated fighters in MMA at the moment. The thing is, as much as Hardy runs his mouth, he works just as hard to improve, and that's something I have to respect, no matter how cocky or overrated he is. What Marquardt said about Bisping was spot on. Bisping is a punk and an embarrassment to MMA. I'd say my three year old nephew has more emotional maturity than Bisping. I agree that Nate was pretty delusional about the Okami fight. In my opinion, he lost all three rounds pretty clearly, and wasn't even close to winning. This wasn't a Scott Jorgensen/Brad Pickett fight where the 30-27 score indicated all three very close rounds, Okami beat Marquardt at every point in that fight. For a guy who talks about how strong his mental game is, he has one of the weaker ones that I've seen.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

Melvin Guillard
Chris Leben
Koschek
Tito
Gabe Rudiger

I forgot to mention Junie Browning and his stupid ass brother as well.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

1. Tito self explanatory
2. Matt hughes after i read his book
3. bisping for talking shit and getting ktfo
4. Mike Goldberg


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

My personal list-

Rashad Evans
Rampage Jackson
Melvin Guillard
Jon Jones
Melvin Manhoef
Bobby Lashley
Anderson Silva
Paul Daley
Phil Davis
Yves Edwards

Hmmmmm not really sure what it is about these guys, but I hate them.

I'm kidding btw in case anyone doesn't see it's a joke


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> My personal list-
> 
> Rashad Evans
> Rampage Jackson
> ...


 lol lucky i saw ur spoiler, but i think u missed some phil davies, Yves Edwards,overeem.


----------



## LittleJoe (Oct 15, 2006)

I think it's ironic that you guys are on a message board posting that you HATE this person and that fighter because ether are the dicks. So basically you are slamming someone you know and accusing them of something that you yourself are doing.
Just find that kind of funny.


----------



## Deftsound (Jan 1, 2008)

all i know is i heard that someone brushed up against dan hardy's cup and his penis felt like a 2" limp noodle....don't know if it's true or not that s just what i heard


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

LittleJoe said:


> I think it's ironic that you guys are on a message board posting that you HATE this person and that fighter because ether are the dicks. So basically you are slamming someone you know and accusing them of something that you yourself are doing.
> Just find that kind of funny.


Somebody has a humour malfunction.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I really dislike Thiago Silva, Maquil Falco, James McSweeney and Jon Jones these days.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Mcsweeney,Mcorkle,Hughes,Anderson and Schaub. can't think of anyone else i "Hate", i dislike Jones' attitude and some other fighters but i don't really hate them.

And i actually like the fighters most hate like Bisping,Hardy,Daley,Barnett and Sonnen.

Edit:i used to hate GSP but now i am just indifferent.


----------



## Mattador (Mar 25, 2011)

So it looks like that Lesnar, Bisping and Hughes are the most hated fighters. Actually, i agree with that completely.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

bisping and lesnar would be the obvious choices, maybe silva to some, for me its bones jones right now though cause he beat shogun >:[



LittleJoe said:


> I think it's ironic that you guys are on a message board posting that you HATE this person and that fighter because ether are the dicks. So basically you are slamming someone you know and accusing them of something that you yourself are doing.
> Just find that kind of funny.


hmmm, it says you joined in 06 but its clearly your first day on the internet... weird


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

kay_o_ken said:


> bisping and lesnar would be the obvious choices, maybe silva to some, for me its bones jones right now though cause he beat shogun >:[
> 
> 
> *
> hmmm, it says you joined in 06 but its clearly your first day on the internet... weird*



*LMFAO.*


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Tito Ortiz, Nate Diaz, and Thiago Silva, are probably the guys I dislike the most. 

I know everyones favorite fighter to hate is Hughes and although I don't care for him too much I can't bring myself to cheer against him since he is good friends with Chuck and Rich Franklin.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

People like Bisping who act like complete dicks bring the hate on themselves, I don't know Bisping but if the guy's spitting on cornermen, he's more than likely someone I don't wanna know. Spitting on someone is very, very low in my book.

I don't get the people who hate on guys like Lesnar though just because he came from the WWE, or people who hate on Fitch because of his fighting style(two personal favorites of mine). There's certain fighters I dislike but I wouldn't say I hate anyone.

But people like Bisping are easy to dislike because they act and probably are pricks in real life, Bisping might be the nicest guy you ever meet, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Deftsound said:


> all i know is i heard that someone brushed up against dan hardy's cup and his penis felt like a 2" limp noodle....don't know if it's true or not that s just what i heard


What's wrong with having a limp noodle while sparring? Is it supposed to be a rock hard noodle? 

Anyway, I don't hate any fighters, but the fighter I dislike the most right now is:

Ben Henderson

Do others opinions matter to me? No, not now that I'm so used to the back-and-forth of it all. However, I am particularly sensitive to insulting fighters for their fighting abilities. I hate that so much.. at least these guys put it on the line.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Don´t really hate persons i don´t personally know, that goes for UFC fighters also.
So assuming that hate is too much of a strong word i really only dislike one fighter, the despicable Chael Sonnen, a true clown and a parasite.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Deftsound said:


> all i know is i heard that someone brushed up against dan hardy's cup and his penis felt like a 2" limp noodle....don't know if it's true or not that s just what i heard


You hate Hardy because he has 2 inch limp noodle ? are you disappointed ? i dont get it or am i missing something. :confused05:


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Nate Marquart is my twat of the moment.


This has made my evening laughing hard.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

SJ said:


> What's wrong with having a limp noodle while sparring? Is it supposed to be a rock hard noodle?



Yeah seriously. And how could you possibly feel someone's dick through a cup. Thank god you can't because I love triangles and it would make them way more awkward to throw on. :confused05:


----------



## Catterman (Feb 1, 2011)

michael bisbing b/c he's a ***** bitch that runs his mouth and can't back it up.. LEGALLY..


----------



## Catterman (Feb 1, 2011)

OH and Nate Diaz b/c simply put, he's scrawny as hell and flexes his arm bones before every fight and if he wins, he sounds like a complete retard when Rogan puts the mic in front of him.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Leonard "Pillow Hands" Garcia for being gifted the sorriest decisions in MMA.


----------

